# Should I do P90X Abs Ripper X or just normal adbs exercise?



## andy_pandy (Jul 19, 2010)

I heard P90X is only a fat lose toning exercise program, but I want to strengthen  my abs muscle. So, should I do normal abs workout or do P90X Abs Ripper X?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

I would say ab ripper x, simple because it will give you structure. I mean it uses the main exercises anyways. Your actually weight lifting routine such as: squats, deads, rows, etc are probably going to benefit your abs more anyways.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2010)

Do some overhead walks, if you want a strong core that is going to do it. Clean a barbell, press it overhead, then lockout your elbows and walk with it or just hold it for about a minute. Do five sets of this at the end of a workout. Keep your core and glutes tight all the way through.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Do some overhead walks, if you want a strong core that is going to do it. Clean a barbell, press it overhead, then lockout your elbows and walk with it or just hold it for about a minute. Do five sets of this at the end of a workout. Keep your core and glutes tight all the way through.



sounds like it works


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 19, 2010)

mate I done the ab ripper x before whe nI done p90x many moons ago, and I can tell you it works man. if your diet and everything else is on spot.

Best of luck you you man


----------



## ceazur (Jul 19, 2010)

Mr.BTB said:


> mate I done the ab ripper x before whe nI done p90x many moons ago, and I can tell you it works man. if your diet and everything else is on spot.
> 
> Best of luck you you man



Are you drunk?


----------



## SnowManSnow (Jul 19, 2010)

I've done p90x twice through (missing only 3 workouts total).   I'm currently on my second run through of insanity, but about to drop it to hit the weights again.  The ripper x is a good basic workout.  After the first 90 days you may want to add ankle weights though... just be careful to try and keep it out of your lower back.

90x isn't a body building program, but if you diet good and work that hard it will help you get in better general shape.  i never put on big mass, but then again I was doing way too many reps, not resting nearly enough, and not handling heavy enough weight.


B


----------



## gtbmed (Jul 19, 2010)

Do both twice a day and you should see good results.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 20, 2010)

1. Take the p90x dvd and place it on your table
2. Place Ice-cold dark German beer on top of dvd
3.  Realize you're not a model paid to advertise
4.  Go do heavy-ish squats and deadlifts
5.  Make your mind up if you want to "Rip" or "build abs"
6.  Realize proper dietary intake is 50% of your goals.


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 20, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> In my gym bag:
> 
> a deflated bosu ball
> bike pump
> ...



 That's funny shit.

The bag also:

Is labeled Mr Pandy.
Contains a picture of the man his girlfriend wants him to be.
And a phone, just in case she calls.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 20, 2010)

Any kind  of "weighted" ab exercise will accomplish what your looking for, variation is key.


----------



## Phineas (Jul 20, 2010)

What are abs?


----------



## brk_nemesis (Jul 21, 2010)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Merkaba again.



Merkaba said:


> 4.  Go do heavy-ish squats and deadlifts
> 5.  Make your mind up if you want to "Rip" or "build abs"
> 6.  Realize proper dietary intake is 50% of your goals.



Booyah!

I spent so much time in HS and early college with weird exercises and heavy volume for abs thinking i would get chiseled abs. I finely woke up and realized heavy squts and deads will build all you will ever need. When you are ready to see them, cut. End thread/


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2010)

Simplified Merkaba:

1. Go to Subway and ask for extra Southwestern Chipotle sauce 
2. Put your P90x DVD and everything it came with in the toilet
3. Take a hot steamy load in the toilet
4. Flush the toiley


----------

